# Thanks for all the info on Chicken Soup puppy food



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

I was feeding my now almost 5 month old puppy, Griffin Iams large breed pupppy food for the first 4 months but he always kinda hated it even though it was vet recommended. I saw all the reviews and thought I would try the Chicken Soup brand large breed puppy food. He loves it! Griffin now sheds almost none at all, he has quit scratching and his coat is sooo soft and shiney! He now weighs in at almost 70lbs and is still just a skinny gangly puppy who loves nothing better than curling up with mommy and daddy at night. Is this about right size for his age? I hope this will help someone else if they are looking for something better than the typical grocery store brands and it doesn't even cost much more.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

5 months old and already 70 pounds and still skinny?? Thats going to be a big boy when all finished growing.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

holy cow. Mine are 5 months old and under 50!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Griffin is going to be a big boy!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, mine is 1 1/2 years old and weighs 64.9 lbs.


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for your imput. He did seem a little on the large side and the vet seemed to think he was going to be pretty big. Griffin was bought for a family pet and is being raised to be in the house with us. It seems like every week he continues to take up more space in our king sized bed. He is however very well mannered as as sweet as can be to other dogs, children, and most everyone he meets. Now if he can just get through this teething thing soon!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Got any pictures you can post?


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

This is my first try at this and it is a poor picture if it works but I didn't have an up to date photo, will try to take some better ones in the sunlight tomorrow. This is Griffin in his favorite spot.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, he is Sharp!


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

Added a few new pictures of Griffin


----------

